# Polling Skiff Under $3,000



## Quinn (Oct 3, 2020)

I am looking for a polling skiff to get so I can go fly fishing with my buddie and myself. I already have a 2 stroke 9.9hp so I really only need a hull and trailer. I have looked at the gheenoe 15’6 classic and lt10. I know these boats don’t fair well in chop but they are really the only ones I’ve found that fit my budget. Please let me know if you have any recommendations on what to get. Thanks!


----------



## AZ_squid (Mar 14, 2018)

Buy a jon boat put in a plywood deck and mount a poling platform on the back. Doesn't have to be pretty to catch fish.


----------



## Coffeyonthefly (Mar 20, 2019)

A Gheenoe is a great platform for fly fishing the back waters. There are plenty of guys around that catch more out of their Gheenoes than guys with their 70K skiffs. Plus it’s a real fun group to hang out with.


----------



## Boneheaded (Oct 4, 2017)

Jonboat


----------



## mgcolli (Jun 25, 2017)

My first “poling skiff” was an old 1992 that I ratchet strapped a kitchen step ladder to the back of. Got me on tailers.


----------



## Hank (Jan 14, 2019)

Jon boat.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

14’ mod v aluminum boat


----------



## Quinn (Oct 3, 2020)

AZ_squid said:


> Buy a jon boat put in a plywood deck and mount a poling platform on the back. Doesn't have to be pretty to catch fish.


Would you recommend a 12 or 14 ft jon boat? Also does the 36” vs 48” beam make much difference for stability when trying to poll. I only ask cause most jon boats i’ve found are in the 36” beam range and I don’t know if that’s going to be to unstable. Also will the jon boat handle chop much better than a gheenoe lt10?


----------



## AZ_squid (Mar 14, 2018)

I had a 14' G3 1448, it was a mod v and would have been a good candidate for a poling setup. It was definitely more stable than my shadowcast 16 is now. I've never owned at 12 footer but the 10' jon boat I had was pretty tippy. I'd say a 14 foot should work just fine for a budget skiff if you're running 2 people. I can't speak to how much better or worse it is than a gheenoe, but my G3 took chop better than expected.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

1448 for sure


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

Weldbilt and alumaweld are two of the few ive found that make a 48" wide bottom in a 12' boat.


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

With two people you will appreciate a 14ft. A twelve footer can get crowded pretty quick with 2 men fishing or one on a pole and one fishing. A 1448 will handle some chop.


----------



## Hank (Jan 14, 2019)

A 14 or 16, 48" wide mod v is what you want. Either one will move well enough with a 9.9 and either one will trailer about the same even behind a smallish car.


----------



## jglidden (Feb 13, 2014)

My first skiff was a 16' stumpknocker that I picked up for $2750 (boat, motor, trailer). When compared to a Ghenue, it is the apex of luxury. Way more stable and spacious. They are flat bottomed skiffs so they are a little rough and wet, but so is everything else in your $ range.

I wish I had never sold it... sometimes


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

In the Keys and back in the early 80's, Ray of Bayside marine in Islamorada was selling a modified G3/Seaark as a really skinny water flats skiff to run out back. It was powered w/ a 20hp and equipped w/ a welded poling platform . The deck was lined w/ thin sheet aluminum over the ribs and was screwed/riveted into the ribs. The PP had the same alum. for the platform deck. In fact, he kept one for himself he like it so much.

Really, all any of us need. Simple times.


----------



## Quinn (Oct 3, 2020)

I found a 1436 jon boat for sale. It is a 2003 alumacraft. The guy is selling the hull and trailer for $900. Is that 36 beam going to be to unstable to poll? He has the title for all of it, and the deal seems to good to pass up. What do y’all think? Ignore the motor in the picture because it has already been sold


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

If you can come up a little bit on your budget, I can get you in a brand new Savanna. The hull is $3950 and will be perfect with that 9.9. You can find a trailer on the used market, or I can get you one for $950 new.


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

I'd pass on the 1436. That boat with a flat bottom will be more than a little tippy. That's a decent price, but not a boat that you would enjoy poling and fishing from.


----------

